# Accumulated equipment of a now retiree



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

*HT System:*
--Mitsubishi WS-65513 RPTV
--Onkyo TX-SR705S AV 7+1 Receiver (7x160w IEC @ 6 ohms / 12.5 amperes of peak current for its front channels and 6.2 amperes for its surrounds)
--Oppo DV-980H DVD/CD player;
--Sony SLV-585HF stereo VCR;
--Monster Cable Ultra 600 HDMI-DVI and Lightspeed 100 digital optical interconnects
--HT room measures 30'x16'x8.5' with an 18' opening along one side. A 7+2 system comprised of Definitive Technology BP8B mains, Definitive Technology C/L/R2002 center plus four Energy C-50 as side and rear surrounds and a dual powered sub (both Hsu designed) set up with an Outlaw Audio LFM-1EX 12" 350w/RMS corner loaded and an Outlaw Audio LFM-1c 10" 225w/RMS in nearfield position. The subs measure 20-200Hz +/-2.6dB in my room and if I had a ts=est track below 20Hz I'm sure I'd see 16Hz fitting this same response curve 
--Walker Edison Everest V35CMP component stand; two pair Bell'O SP-200T 36" speaker stands; JVC QL-7 Quartz DD turntable w/Grado ZF3E+ MM cart in an Audio Technica headshell; DishNetwork ViP211k HD receiver & 1000 satellite dish antenna; Winegard HD7210P VHF/UHF TV antenna.

*Main Stereo System*
--Pair of Odyssey Audio Stratos Monoblocks (180w RMS @ 8 ohms / 120 amperes continuous current) and a Parasound HCA-1200 (200w RMS @ 8 Ohms / 40 amperes continuous current, 57 amperes peak)
--Odyssey Audio Tempest preamplifier with dual outputs
--Magneplanar MG-IIIa (upgraded with "Parts Connection" style xover modifications) augmented with custom subwoofer based on a Cerwin-Vega 18" 189ES (Earthquake movie) woofer
--EastSound CD-E5 (Philips VAM 1202/12 transport) w/ Chris Own's dAck! v2.0 (Kusunoki style filterless D-to-A converter), Ack! 75 ohm digital BNC S/PDIF cable (and a BlueJeansCable Belden 1695A S/PDIF as a spare)
--George Merrill modified The AR Turntable with Sumiko Premier MMT tonearm, VTA-16 base, and Premier PIB-1 phono interface box. Mods: Merrill acrylic subchassis/tonearm board, upgraded high torque AC motor with Foucault shield, inner platter balanced and lead coated, new spindle, bearings and oil well, new springs. From Merrill/Scillia Research an acrylic platter with a Whitacre copolymer ring available. The table is supported by Immedia Finite Elemente/Ceraball isolation feet which sit on a 23 3/4' x 15 3/4' slab of polished Brazilian granite in turn resting on a set of MapleShade IsoBlocks, all on a Target VW1 Pro wall mount turntable shelf.
--Denon DL-304 (0.19mV @ 1.2g) & Denon DL-103D (0.28mV @ 1.5g) low output moving coil cartridges in Orsonic AV-1 anti-vibration headshells; Extremephono stylus cleaner; AuralThrills / VanDenHul D501 cable or PIB-1 w/HomeGrownAudio Super Silvers; 592g SC-101 spindle weight; Disc Doctor and Nagaoka CL-152 vinyl cleaners; Audioquest anti-static brush; Herbie's HAL-O Jr tonearm dampers. I'm using step up transformers for my low output moving coil cartridges, currently running Cinemag CMQEE-3440As. This also gives me some additional gain over the ~60dB or so the Tempest MC stage provides. I find the HomeGrownAudio Super Silvers less veiled but somewhat brighter than the Aural Thrills/VanDenHul phono cable. I also found the Whitacre copolymer ring to take a bit too much of the edge off the treble registers for my liking.
--Carver TX-11a AM stereo/FM stereo tuner;
--Nakamichi Dragon cassette deck;
--Kenwood KX-1100HX cassette deck;
--Tandberg TD-20A reel deck;
--Concord DBA-10 Dolby B unit;
--Nordost Gold Flatline II and Groneberg Quattro speaker cables; various brand interconnects including Analogue Research Gold Raincoats, DIYcable Superlatives, BlueJeansCable Belden 89259 cables; Cryotweaks Asylum power cord
--Monster Power HTS2600 on main system; Monster Power HT800 on both other systems. Monster Power SW200 on 2nd sub in HT system.
--TNT-Audio.com DIY dual 'Flexy' equipment racks; Sanus EFAB-II amp stands; Target VW1 Pro turntable shelf; Boltz-USA CD-600 ; Pioneer DT-510 digital timer; dbx 200X signal router; Fanfare FM-2G antenna with Magnum Dynalab F-205 Signal Sleuth; Terk AM-1000 antenna; Grado Prestige headphone extention cable.
--HeadRoom Cosmic headphone amp
--Little Dot Micro+ portable headphone amp
--Sennheiser HD-580II headphones (w/600 grills/650 cord/defoamed);
--Shure E2c earphones (w/Kramer mod);
--AKG K81DJ closed headphones;
--Koss ESP-6A electrostatic cans

*Bedroom System:*
--Nakamichi TA-3A Stasis receiver
--Ed Frias AudioReview.com DIY Peerless 2-way monitor speakers on DIY 8"x8"x27" concrete stands.
--Sharp 27L-S300B TV
--Panasonic NV-FJ4620PX VCR
--Panasonic DVD-RV35K DVD/CD player
--Zenith DTT901 CECB.


----------

